# Warp 9 info pls



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

spdas said:


> Aloha, can someone tell what these 2 wires coming out of my 2007 warp 9 motor are for? The small ones cut near the bottom right of the photo.
> 
> Also can someone point me to a performance chart for warp 9 showing various voltages/rpm/torque, not just @72v


Hey spdas,

I think those wires are the thermal sensor, a switch activating when the field coil hits warning temp set point. Can't remember if it is NO or NC.

There might be multi voltage curves out there. But if you have the 72V curve, just ratio the RPM up or down proportional to the voltage ratio to 72. The amp vs torque doesn't change with voltage. 

So pick a torque or current point on the 72V curve. Say that is 2000 RPM at 72V. For that same torque (and current), at 36V it would be 1000 RPM. At 96V, it would be 2666 RPM at the same torque (and current). Use the new RPM figure to calculate HP at that torque (or current) point. Efficiency remains pretty much unchanged.

This method gives a close approximation over much of the curve. Errors occur at very low speeds (and voltage) or very high speed (high voltage or light loads). Also beware of curve drawn with battery voltage sag. Especially at high current, actual battery voltage can be much lower than nominal. The voltage ratio needs to be the actual motor voltages to give correct RPM estimates. Unless the curve you have states differently, assume it is tested at 72 volts constant applied to the motor. 

Regards,

major


----------



## spdas (Nov 28, 2009)

Thanks Major. I thought i understood your explanation, but looking at the Netgain chart, I have another confusion.

@ 72v torque=5 amps=82 rpm is 5582 and assuming 5582 is the redline, what happens when you increase voltage to 144v?

I guess the vehicle load weight would have to be larger and to keep the same rpm at 5582, what changes, Amps? Torque? both?


OK OK, so I look at the chart and @ about 1/2 rpm 2601 rpm @72v I see torque is 40 and amps is 242 and I assume Netgain has just loaded up (put more resistance) to the motor and if I double the voltage I get 5402 rpm @40ft-lbs @ 242 amps?

Ok the light bulb is starting to go on a bit. This chart (each chart line) says "for this given torque in lbs-ft the motor will take X amps and will turn Y rpm while applying 72volts" 

http://www.go-ev.com/images/003_09_02_WarP_9_SpreadSheet.jpg

thanks Francis


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

spdas said:


> Thanks Major. I thought i understood your explanation, but looking at the Netgain chart, I have another confusion.
> 
> @ 72v torque=5 amps=82 rpm is 5582 and assuming 5582 is the redline, what happens when you increase voltage to 144v?


Bad things  If you maintained the 5 lb ft load and applied 144V to the motor, it would attempt to spin to 11,164 RPM. Now this is in one of the extremes where I used the qualifier statement. At very high RPM, rotational losses play in and the torque, current is affected, so the ratio rule falls apart. But it is academic in this example because the motor will have exploded by then anyway  due to overspeed. You can't apply high voltage to series motors at no load or very light loads.



> I guess the vehicle load weight would have to be larger and to keep the same rpm at 5582, what changes, Amps? Torque? both?


Yes, yes, and yes 



> OK OK, so I look at the chart and @ about 1/2 rpm 2601 rpm @72v I see torque is 40 and amps is 242 and I assume Netgain has just loaded up (put more resistance) to the motor and if I double the voltage I get 5402 rpm @40ft-lbs @ 242 amps?


I think you got it 



> Ok the light bulb is starting to go on a bit. This chart (each chart line) says "for this given torque in lbs-ft the motor will take X amps and will turn Y rpm while applying 72volts"


Yep.



> http://www.go-ev.com/images/003_09_02_WarP_9_SpreadSheet.jpg


----------



## GerhardRP (Nov 17, 2009)

spdas said:


> Also can someone point me to a performance chart for warp 9 showing various voltages/rpm/torque, not just @72v
> 
> thanks
> Francis


Hi Francis,
Look at post #114 in this thread
http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php/dc-motor-theory-and-model-39931p12.html
Gerhard


----------



## brainzel (Jun 15, 2009)

I didn't got it anyway ... sorry :-/
I don't know, what I can expect from my WarP9 @ 144V/500A.
I made a sheet, but don't know, how it works.

What Nm or lbs.-ft can I expect at:
2900, 3200, 3500, 3800 or 4100 rpm?


----------



## GerhardRP (Nov 17, 2009)

brainzel said:


> I didn't got it anyway ... sorry :-/
> I don't know, what I can expect from my WarP9 @ 144V/500A.
> I made a sheet, but don't know, how it works.
> 
> ...


Not guaranteed, but my model for warp9, 144V, 500A:


----------

